# Menschenrennen auf Taerar am 14.03.2009



## Pakratius (10. Januar 2009)

Es findet am 14.3. ein Lvl 1 Menschenrennen auf Taerar statt !

Startschuss fällt um 19.00 Uhr !

Es ist ratsam rund 1/2 Stunde vorher den Char erstellt zu haben damit diese in die Schlachtzüge aufgeteilt werden können!

Auch deshalb, damit die letzten Instruktionen an alle weitergegeben werden können !

Die Belohnung ist ein Reitmount (Chopper).
Das Event wird  von der Gilde "Dark Legion" veranstaltet !
Jeder kann einen Lvl 1 Charakter Mensch erstellen im Norhain der dann bestimmte Gebiete, auch bis Lvl 50 Mobs, durchlaufen werden muss!
Die höheren Gebiete werden von den Mitgliedern der Dark Legion und Freunde von Mobs vorher gesäubert, soweit das möglich ist um dem Feld eine freie Bahn zu gewährleisten !
Es ist dennoch nicht auszuschliessen, das manche Lvl 1 Chars durch verschiedene Umstände getötet werden (Mobs, Horde) !
In diesem Falle ist es erlaubt, sich auf einem Friedhof wiederbeleben zu lassen ! Natürlich auch, zu seiner Leiche zurückzukommen !
Ob das in dem Falle von Vorteil ist sei dahingestellt, es wird alles versucht das zu unterbinden, das jemand zu Fall kommt !
Die Strecke wird noch in den laufenden Tagen auf einer Website bereitgestellt, auch die Bedingungen !

Das Reitmount ist nicht Seelengebunden, kann also weitergegeben werden bzw. ins AH gestellt werden, was derjenige damit anstellt ist Ihm überlassen !

Das, was zählt ist Spass am Spiel und Ehrlichkeit von allen Spielern, wer als erster am Zielpunkt ankommt, bekommt die Belohnung, es werden je nachdem mehrere Schlachtzüge erstellt, je nach aufkommen der Spieler, auch Kontrollpunkte sind vorhanden, bezüglich der Zeit die ein Char braucht bis zu welchem Punkt im Idealfall !

Damit wollen wir verhindern, das irgendwie geschummelt wird, auszuschliessen ist es dennoch nicht ( leider ) !

Es wird immer mindestens ein Char sein (Lvl 80) der das Feld anführt, damit alle wissen, wo es langgeht !

Edit: Man kann meines wissens auch den Char mit dem jeweiligen Sachen transferieren lassen..unter Vorbehalt..also keine Garantie...Infos von Eurer Seite Richtung Blizzard müsst Ihr dann macgen ob das möglich ist !

In diesem Sinne 
Kommentare sind erwünscht und Spieler ebenso !
Infos auch unter http://dark-legion.npage.de/

Ascona ( Dark Legion )


----------



## Warp16 (10. Januar 2009)

hhm sons isses immer ein lv1 gnomenrennen^^ aber das is mal was andres (aber auch net so lustig^^)

Ps: First


----------



## Axantis (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mal cool. Leider bin ich nicht auf diesem Ser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ver.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn er in 2 Monante ist würd ich ncith jz ankündigen^^


----------



## Lothron-Other (10. Januar 2009)

Lass ihn doch umsomehr wissen es. Eine schöne Idee. Wie wäre es nach Silbermond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du es schon in deinen Realmforum im Bllizardforum gepostet.


----------



## Pakratius (10. Januar 2009)

Es ist eine Ankündigung

und es wird der Thread nach Stand der Dinge immer Aktualisiert !


----------



## Alisamixi (10. Januar 2009)

Dann kommen die Leute mit Speedhack und der gewinnt.

Das kann man nicht überblicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (10. Januar 2009)

Die idee ist zwar nicht grade neu, aber immer wieder schön =) vorallem das ganze mal mit menschen ^^

allerdings find ich die zeitangabe in der überschrift ein wenig verwirrend... 20 009? dann haben wir ja nur noch schlappe 18 000 jahre bis es losgeht...ui ui ui... ^^


----------



## Lothron-Other (10. Januar 2009)

Sind nur Leute mit Level 1 zugelassen? 
Wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: gibt es da WoW noch bzw. die Erde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (10. Januar 2009)

Die Zeitangabe stimmt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Dein Rechner zeigts nicht richtig an !




JA..Level 1 erstellen...und sonst nichts..und losrennen....die Zeitvorgaben wo jemand im IDEALFALL ist wurden getestet..auch den Zielpunkt, wie lange jemand braucht bis dahin !

Allerdings mit einem Lvl 80 Char.....wenn also jemand vor der ZEIT am Endpunkt ist vor unseren Ausrechnungen und Proben, ist was faul...desweiteren werden immer welche vor dem führenden Feld mitlaufen (80er) damit der führende immer im Auge ist....d.h.  der führende verreckt aufgrund widerer Umstände..und ein anderer ist an seiner Stelle... oder es stimmt was nicht wenn auf einmal einer am Endpunkt ist..bevor der Idealzeitpunkt abgelaufen ist !

:-)


----------



## Exeliron (10. Januar 2009)

wenn man schlau is holt man sich nen hunter ran, der wirft nen aspekt des rudels an und ab gehts...oder man is ganz professionel und lässt sich auf nem 2er mount tragen wenn keiner hinsieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls da natürlich stak draufgeguckt wird, wirds natürlich spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch wenns das motorrad gibt: dafür den char zu transen (für 20&#8364;!) is mir zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Januar 2009)

Schade bin nicht am Server...


----------



## Rudi TD (10. Januar 2009)

> Menschenrennen auf Taerar am 14.03.*20009*



Ihr plant ja ganz schön vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (10. Januar 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## Pakratius (10. Januar 2009)

wenn man schlau is holt man sich nen hunter ran, der wirft nen aspekt des rudels an und ab gehts...oder man is ganz professionel und lässt sich auf nem 2er mount tragen wenn keiner hinsieht 

falls da natürlich stak draufgeguckt wird, wirds natürlich spannend  aber auch wenns das motorrad gibt: dafür den char zu transen (für 20€!) is mir zu teuer 

mfg, exe 





Das ganze wird in ein paar Schlachtzügen gemacht...und alle paar Meter werden an den Seiten Leute mitlaufen die das Überwachen...gut man kann je nachdem nicht alles sehen.....man appelliert aber an die Leute, die das mitmachen um mal was anderes zu machen, und das auf nem PVP Server..wo auch Horde sowas spitzkriegen könnten und das alles versuchen zu boykottieren!

Also doppeltes Risiko wie auf nem PVE Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (10. Januar 2009)

hehehe ich hab nen 80e hordler ^^ den trans ich dann extran um alle zu ärgern und leg ne sprengfalle mitten in die strecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wäre köstlich, nen schönen hinterhalt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## blcktetra (10. Januar 2009)

Wollt ihr das Event machen um noch die letzten verbleibenden Allianzler auf diesem kümmerlichen Server zu halten?


----------



## schnitt999 (10. Januar 2009)

ich finds mal cool 
ich mache mit
zum glück bin ich auf taerar oder wie der auch immer heißt

ich finds eigentlich nicht schlecht dann kann man immer nach tarrens mühle laufen und kurze hordis kloppen=)


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Es findet vorraussichtlich am 14.3. ein Lvl 1 Menschenrennen auf Taerar statt !
> 
> Die Belohnung ist ein Reitmount (Chopper).
> Das Event wird  von der Gilde "Dark Legion" veranstaltet !
> ...



ist schon eine uhrzeit dafür geplant?
hoffe daß die frage nicht schon kam aber ich wollte jetzt nicht alles komplett durchlesen


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Januar 2009)

ach und hoffentlich gibts den chopper dann auch wirklich und das ist nicht nur ein versprechen damit viele sich zum affen machen an dem abend


----------



## Tyraw (10. Januar 2009)

einfach jeden Fraps mitlaufen lassen und wenn was faul ist...also wenn eure zeiten nicht mit den gelaufenen übereinstimmen einfach das video anfordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw...Nice Idee... Bin am überlegen auch mitzumachen...auch wenn ich auf nem anderen server bin...einfach aus fun


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Coole idee mal schauen ob ich auch da sein werde. Mhhh andererseits macht das der server mit?


----------



## Barbossa94 (10. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Die Zeitangabe stimmt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




14.03.20009

also verarsche

/vote for close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Januar 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> 14.03.20009
> 
> also verarsche
> 
> ...


 jo stimmt....20009 dachte ich doch gleich daß da was nicht stimmt aber so genau schaut ja kaum einer hin.....du schon danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (10. Januar 2009)

Jop kein problem, welcher trottel verschenkt denn schon nen chopper?


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Januar 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Jop kein problem, welcher trottel verschenkt denn schon nen chopper?


 ja keiner dachte ich deswegen hab ich auch vorher schon gepostet daß ich das nicht glaube aber die null die im datum zu viel war ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen leider


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Start sollte um 19.00 Uhr sein..also bitte vorher kommen !



Und den Chopper gibt es für den Sieger, diesen wird die ganze Gilde Dark Legion stiften, da genug Member in dieser Gilde sind ist das kein Problem !


----------



## Maine- (11. Januar 2009)

joa für ne chopper würd ich auch den realm transen^^ 20k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (11. Januar 2009)

wetten in der zeit lvlt man beim laufen bis auf lvl 10^^ und dann ab mit hurtigkeitstränken. oder man vz lauftempo auf schuhe-.-
glaub kaum dass da alle ehrlich sein werden


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (11. Januar 2009)

Manmanman....da machte ne Gilde mal nen Event und so dumme FlameKiddys machen es wieder runter!

Super Idee von Dark Legion muss ich sagen!


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. Januar 2009)

Rhon schrieb:


> Manmanman....da machte ne Gilde mal nen Event und so dumme FlameKiddys machen es wieder runter!
> 
> Super Idee von Dark Legion muss ich sagen!



Dumme Flame Kiddies hm?

Lies dir mal alle Beiträge durch, dann siehst du das der Veranstalter selbst zugibt das das event 20009 startet.


----------



## Earthhorn (11. Januar 2009)

aber dann hätte er kein realistisches datum nehmen müssen, sondern schon ein früheres (als am 14.3), da es ja keinerlei vorbereitung für eine solche verarsche gibt^^

wobei man natürlich just for fun nen chopper verschenkt... höchstens wenn sie noch ein startgeld verlangen ^^


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Das sich alle an einem Jahresdatum aufhängen, das mittlerweile entfernt wurde, es ist nur merkwürdig, das die Jahreszahl 20009 nie da gestanden hatte sondern 2009...man sollte abend nicht soviel trinken Freunde !


Davon mal abgesehen ist das kein Fake, entweder Ihr kommt oder lasst es bleiben !




Mfg

Ascona (Dark Legion)


----------



## Hephaistus (11. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Das sich alle an einem Jahresdatum aufhängen, das mittlerweile entfernt wurde, es ist nur merkwürdig, das die Jahreszahl 20009 nie da gestanden hatte sondern 2009...man sollte abend nicht soviel trinken Freunde !
> 
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen ist das kein Fake, entweder Ihr kommt oder lasst es bleiben !
> ...




Es steht dort noch immer 20009, Überschrift lesen bevor man andere leute blöd anmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Menschenrennen auf Taerar am 14.03.20009"

Nun denn, gehe trotzdem davon aus dass es ein flüchtigkeitsfehler ist.

Mfg

Hephaistus


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Es steht dort noch immer 20009, Überschrift lesen bevor man andere leute blöd anmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry die Themenleiste wurde korrigiert...jetzt stimmt das Datum :-)


----------



## youngceaser (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn er in 2 Monante ist würd ich ncith jz ankündigen^^


doch man kann sich ja da schonmal falls man noch nicht hat einen char erstellen um tricks rauszufinden usw.



Hephaistus schrieb:


> Es steht dort noch immer 20009, Überschrift lesen bevor man andere leute blöd anmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo denke auch mal das so ziemlich jede gilde nen bissel ruf hat den sie nicht verlieren möchte 

ich stelle mir gerade vor wenn man in kooparation mit nem hordler das rennen macht und als gegenleistung den chopper für die hälfte vom preis im neutrallen ah versteigert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wennn nen guter 80er hordler auf dem server Taerar an dem tag lust und zeit hat dann schick mir mal ne pm und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Inextremo (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich find die Idee sehr gut! 
Und Leute ihr könnt ja trotzdem dran Teilnehmen, erstellt euch einfach einen Charakter auf dem Server und wenn Ihr dann Glück habt und gewinnt transferiert Ihr den Charakter einfach auf den Server, wo Ihr spielt und schon habt ihr einen schönen Chopper für euren Mainchar oder Twink!

MFG


----------



## fixfox10 (11. Januar 2009)

Is ja man geil, wie sich unsere Flame-Freunde über so einen Tipp-Fehler auslassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ebenfalls geil, daß die ersten jetzt schon rumtüfteln, wie man bei einem solchen Event cheaten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ebenfalls geil, daß die Leute meinen, sie müßten für so ein Event den Server transen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kleiner Tipp an euch, da ihr es ja ganz sicher noch nicht getan habt: Insgesamt kann man sich in WOW auf einem Account 50 Charaktere erstellen. Man muß nur mal nen anderen Realm in der Charaktererstellung wählen...

Back to Topic:

Supercoole Idee, vor allem wenn ihr so viel Arbeit reinsteckt, wie ihr ankündigt. Ich würde aber an eurer Stelle zum richtigen Zeitpunkt noch mehr und noch lautere Werbung für das Event machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und als kleine Anregung: Lobt weitere Preisgelder für die Platzierten aus. Füttert die Leute noch ein wenig an. Wer weiß, vielleicht trägt euch das neue Member zu...


----------



## youngceaser (11. Januar 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Is ja man geil, wie sich unsere Flame-Freunde über so einen Tipp-Fehler auslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja cheaten nicht clevere ausnutzung der Spielmechanik

und würde auch vorschlagen das man das mount besser lässt und nur für den halben preis ca. nen preis macht dafür no nen 2ten und dritten 

und noch was auf welcher hp wird die strecke bekannt gegeben ? pls link


----------



## Viorel (11. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ihr habt nen Fehler in der Logik: Wenn nur Lvl 1 Chars zugelassen sind, dann wird am Ende keiner gewinnen, denn allein durch die GebietsXP wird man wahrscheinlich am Ende des Rennens iwo mind lvl 3 sein.


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Es ist schon bewusst, das am Ende die Chars ein bis zwei Level höher sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Rennen beginnt ja auch mit Level 1, wenn dann einer zwischendurch bei einen Lehrer geht , kann er das tun, ich glaube aber nicht, das das einen Vorteil bringt desweiteren wird das per Map schon auffallen wenn einer ausbricht und es würde auffallen, wenn auf einmal ein einzelner ein Horrendes Tempo draufhat :-)


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage, ich habe solche rennen noch nie gesehen und weis auch nicht um die organisation bescheid deshalb: Wie verhindert ihr es das sich einer kurz vor das ziel hinstellt (Irwie kommt man da schon schneller hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sich dann kurz vor der Schlnge gemein einschlängelt ?


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Eine Frage, ich habe solche rennen noch nie gesehen und weis auch nicht um die organisation bescheid deshalb: Wie verhindert ihr es das sich einer kurz vor das ziel hinstellt (Irwie kommt man da schon schneller hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Es werden immer 2 - 3 Leute vor dem Feld reiten und den vordersten im Auge behalten, wenn dann auf einmal ein anderer am Zielpunkt ist, wie der, der an vordester Front läuft, dann muss was faul sein !


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Es werden immer 2 - 3 Leute vor dem Feld reiten und den vordersten im Auge behalten, wenn dann auf einmal ein anderer am Zielpunkt ist, wie der, der an vordester Front läuft, dann muss was faul sein !


 also ich finde die idee super und werde wohl auch mitmachen.sorry für das misstrauen am anfang aber bei wow kann man nie wissen.aber ich denke wenn das eine verarsche wär hättest du nicht mehrfach den namen der gilde genannt also man sieht sich dann im märz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (11. Januar 2009)

Habe auch mal an so einem Rennen mitgemacht waren da aber Tauren naja davor habe ich aber mit dem LvL 1 Char schnell par wichtige Flugpunkte gesammelt somit war ich als erster da aber irgentwie haben es die Leute für unmöglich gehalten so schnell am Ziel anzukommen und da habe ich den Preis nicht bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (11. Januar 2009)

Mein Tipp,Jäger suchen der in eurer Gruppe mitrennt :]


----------



## Egst (11. Januar 2009)

grade erst von dem server weggetranst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moltor (11. Januar 2009)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> Mein Tipp,Jäger suchen der in eurer Gruppe mitrennt :]




Hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (11. Januar 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> 14.03.20009
> 
> also verarsche
> 
> ...



Für deine unqualifizierten Kommentare sollte man dich aus dem Forum bannen.


----------



## Sausage (11. Januar 2009)

Flanko schrieb:


> Habe auch mal an so einem Rennen mitgemacht waren da aber Tauren naja davor habe ich aber mit dem LvL 1 Char schnell par wichtige Flugpunkte gesammelt somit war ich als erster da aber irgentwie haben es die Leute für unmöglich gehalten so schnell am Ziel anzukommen und da habe ich den Preis nicht bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fixfox10 (11. Januar 2009)

Ui fein, ein Jäger in die Gruppe...
Und dann wird gelaufen, bis alle Level 30 sind. Ich glaub, ungefähr dann gibt es den Aspekt des Rudels.


----------



## schnitt999 (11. Januar 2009)

ich sag mal was tolles:



dabei ist alles !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edarkbringer (11. Januar 2009)

angenommen man hat einige freunde auf hordeseite auf dem realm, und angenommen alle anderen lowies werden von diesen freunden gekillt und angenommen man hat selber nen alli dabei der einen rezzt falls das einem selbst passiert, rennen die vordersten immernoch weiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Es wird weitergelaufen...wie schon beschrieben appeliert man an die Fairniss  der Leute, wenn Hordler kommen wird eh versucht die zu eliminieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu werden genug 70er bis 80er als Begleitpersonen anwesend sein !


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Es wird weitergelaufen...wie schon beschrieben appeliert man an die Fairniss  der Leute, wenn Hordler kommen wird eh versucht die zu eliminieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da ich eigentlich hordler bin kann ich das nicht gut finden aber in diesem ausnahmefall werde ich das wohl tolerieren müssen da es in dem moment ja auch für mich von vorteil ist ich will ja schliesslich ankommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (11. Januar 2009)

Ich stelle mir grade einen Magier vor der aus einem Busch mitten in die Meute blinzelt und die ganzen Leuties wegbombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wahlweise diesen Unsichtbarkeitsspell casten, reinlaufen und dann bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (11. Januar 2009)

Viorel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr habt nen Fehler in der Logik: Wenn nur Lvl 1 Chars zugelassen sind, dann wird am Ende keiner gewinnen, denn allein durch die GebietsXP wird man wahrscheinlich am Ende des Rennens iwo mind lvl 3 sein.


boah ey eure mütter haben euch doch alle in kopf gehämmert " IM LEBEN GIBTS NICHTS GESCHENKT" gibts auch nicht du musst ne zeit vorm pc verbringen damit du die chance hast 1er zu werden 



Sausage schrieb:


> Für deine unqualifizierten Kommentare sollte man dich aus dem Forum bannen.


für den sinn deines ersten postes den du zusammen fürgen hättest können auch



Syrics schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir grade einen Magier vor der aus einem Busch mitten in die Meute blinzelt und die ganzen Leuties wegbombt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja aber wenigstens gerecht die von hinten holen auf und alle müssen zu ihrem geist rennen


----------



## Exeliron (11. Januar 2009)

geht auch sehr schön mit hunter und ner falle oder ner salve aus dem nichts ^^ hunter können sich dank aspekt unaufspürbar machen, einfach hinter nem stein. baum etc. in deckung gehen, warten und ab geht die post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. Januar 2009)

Jop, schnell das datum ändern, damit man nichts nachweisen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wollen die eigentlich den gewinner ausdfindig machen? 
Da werden soviele gleichzeitig ankommen....


----------



## Tabulon (11. Januar 2009)

Es wird ein ziemliches menschenrennen geben wenn ich mit meinem Tauren Warri hinterjage xD


----------



## Elda (11. Januar 2009)

Es werden bestimmt ein paar Hordler dabei sein ;D


----------



## youngceaser (11. Januar 2009)

no ne frage zu den regeln sind auch andere völker zugelassen wenn man sie ins startgebiet der menschen bringt? Oder nur menschen weil sonst ist ja klasse und so egal?


----------



## Pakratius (11. Januar 2009)

Es muss ein Lvl 1 Mensch in Nordhain erstellt werden da auch dort der Startschuss fällt, alle, die mitlaufen werden in Schlachtzüge eingeladen!

Wer ausser der Reihe, der nicht in einem Schlachtzug ist mitläuft, kann leider nicht gewertet werden !

Man findet heraus, wer als erster durchs Ziel läuft !


----------



## Merlinia (11. Januar 2009)

Werd auf jeden fall mitmachen und falls ich gewinne Server transen, aber wäre nett wenn eine genauere Zeit bekannt gegeben wird...


----------



## Blind_Guardian (11. Januar 2009)

Ich werd auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein ... ach halt - ich hab da ja meinen lvl 80er Jäger. Ha, das wird lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (12. Januar 2009)

Wie schon beschrieben, werden den Läufern wie es aussieht die Hordler zusetzen....das bleibt aber leider nicht aus, aber damit muss man rechnen.

Vielleicht ist es möglich in der Zeit, wo das Rennen ist mal für ca. 1- 1 1/2 Stunden einen Waffenstillstand zu haben und mal nur zuzuschauen, weil es ein ziemliches Getümmel sein wird :-)

Welche Klasse Mensch Lvl1 erstellt wird ist egal...Krieger z.B. haben schon ab Anfang mehr Rüstung.

Es ist auch erlaubt wenn eine Biegung kommt diese in geeigneten Wege ein wenig Abzukürzen man bedenke aber, das man sofort von einem Mob getötet wird...es ist also abzuwägen, was besser ist.

Von Vorteil ist es auf dem Weg zu bleiben da dort die Eskorte die Mobs links und rechts vom Weg killen werden, auch eine Vorhut wird da sein, die schon weiter vorne das Feld räumt, die Mobs aber nicht Plündern damit die nicht so schnell respawnen, das das Läuferfeld einigermaßen durchkommt.


In höheren Levelgebieten kommen die Mobs von sehr weit her, wie wir herausgefunden haben wenn man als Lvl1-2 da durchrennt..also absolut tödlich, wenn man versucht abkürzungen zu nehmen und nicht bie der Gruppe bleibt :-)


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (12. Januar 2009)

ich lass mich immer kurz vor dem kontrollpunkt von mem hexer porten. aber psssssst

oder komm mit meinem 80er und "sammle" welpen ein


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Januar 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> hhm sons isses immer ein lv1 gnomenrennen^^ aber das is mal was andres (aber auch net so lustig^^)
> 
> Ps: First


oder n taurenrennen


----------



## Tyraila (12. Januar 2009)

starke idee würde glatt mitmachen ,aber bin leider nicht auf dem server : (


----------



## dobro (12. Januar 2009)

Mhh Rennen auf Taerar, keine gute Idee. Auf dem Server haben die Hordler die Oberhand, also werden aufjedenfall nerven.

Da ich aber schon alle Char Slots auf Taerar voll habe kann ich nicht teilnehmen, werd aber zusammen mirt Kollegen Hordler nuken die denken ganken zu müssen


----------



## Pakratius (12. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> starke idee würde glatt mitmachen ,aber bin leider nicht auf dem server : (



Du kannst aber auf dem Server einen Lvl1 Menschenchar erstellen,   wenn Du dann wirklich gewinnen solltest, kannst Du dir den Char transferieren, allerdings musst Du Level 10 oder 20 sein meines Wissens..bedenke, das das Tranferieren kostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (12. Januar 2009)

Die neuesten Meldungen zum Event !

Wiederbelebung auf dem Friedhof ist erlaubt, Fakt ist jetzt, das derjenige gewinnt, der hinter den Lotsen als erster durchs Ziel läuft, d. h. der vorderste in dem Pulk!

Es kann sein,das wenn sich einer wiederbelebt wesentlich weiter vorne am Friedhof rauskommt, in diesem Falle sollte sich derjenige bitte wieder in die Laufgruppe einreihen und nicht alleine vorne weiterlaufen, wo er sich einreiht, ist egal..aber er sollte sich hinter dem Führenden Läufer einreihen.

In jedem Falle wird die Strasse entlang gelaufen, wer meint er könnte ein paar Plätze gutmachen, wenn er abkürzt sollte das tun, es wird ihm nicht geholfen wenn er stirbt  !

Wenn vor den Lotsen einer als erster durchs Ziel läuft, wird disqualifiziert...der erste wird auch der erste sein..HINTER DEN Lotsen ..die das vorderste Feld im Auge behalten !


----------



## kingkong23 (13. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> oder n taurenrennen



tauren renn gabs schon bei giga


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

2 Karten kann ich ja mal reinsetzen


----------



## Glohin (14. Januar 2009)

Hrhrhrr
Ich hab nen LvL80 Untoten-Schurken auf Taerar....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meiki (14. Januar 2009)

hab zwar keien chars auf dem server werde aber trozdem einen erstellen...

dann noch ne frage  ist die ausruestung des charakters egal bzw ob er traenke oder sonstiges benutzt

oder gibt es dabei beschraenkungen...


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

Meiki schrieb:


> hab zwar keien chars auf dem server werde aber trozdem einen erstellen...
> 
> dann noch ne frage  ist die ausruestung des charakters egal bzw ob er traenke oder sonstiges benutzt
> 
> oder gibt es dabei beschraenkungen...




Es sollte schon gerecht zugehen, also einen 1er Char erstellen und dann loslaufen...mit Level 1 eine Ausrüstung wird schwierig werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Am Zielpunkt wird der Char so zwischen Level 2-3 haben durch die Eps !

Was für Tränke meinst Du den so ?


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

Der Startpunkt ist übrigend im Nordhaintal und der Zielpunkt ist das Stadttor von Menethil !


----------



## Meiki (14. Januar 2009)

meine z.b. die einfachen alchitraenke wie den mit +50 ruessi   oder den effekt von bb  also mehr hp  ob dass erlaubt ist oder ned,


----------



## Sidious75 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich wär auch gern dabei just for Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein lvl 1 menshc sollte xhidan heissen.

wird sicher lustig^^


----------



## GrayWolf (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee echt super. Das muss echt stark aussehen wenn da viele mitmachen. 100derte halbnackte Humis rennen durch die Gegend. Ich bin zwar hordler mit Leib und Seele, und kann somit nicht mitmachen, würde mir den lauf aber gerne ansehen. Haut also bitte nicht gleich alle Hordler aus den Socken, nur weil sie in der Nähe erscheinen, am Streckenrand sitzen oder ein paar Meter mitlaufen.
Würde auch cool sein wenn jemand das ganze als Video mitzeichnet.

Ich drücke allen Läufern die Daumen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mal was seitens der Hordenfraktion.....es wäre wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn die Hordenseite auf Taerar mal friedlich mitläuft ohne direkt nen Wipe bei den 1er Chars zu verursachen...vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere in Ogrimmar dazu aufrufen, das man nur zuschaut !

Ausnahmen gibt es überall !


----------



## groener (14. Januar 2009)

Ist schon die Uhrzeit bekannt?

Bitte ersten Post editieren!


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

groener schrieb:


> Ist schon die Uhrzeit bekannt?
> 
> Bitte ersten Post editieren!




Wurde editiert...danke für die Information !


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Wurde editiert...danke für die Information !




Wer ist den ansprechpartner auf dem Server?

Bzw. wird ne raid für die lv 1nser aufgemacht oder Ts bereitgestellt oder so? das wäre doch richtig funny   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

Ich danke mal für die ganzen Emails von manchen, und auch diese Mails......die von der Hordenfraktion vom Server Taerar kommen !

Also, es sind viele Hordler, die das Event beobachten möchten und nicht direkt mal losprügeln , und auch viele, die das Eventt unterstützen...Danke mal dafür !


Es wird ( es sind noch 2 Monate und so eine Resonanz ) aussehen, das es seitens mehreren Hordlern friedlich verläuft...also das diese nur "mitlaufen" und das ganze verfolgen möchten!

In diesem Sinne wage ich DAS WAS NORMALERWEISE UNMÖGLICH ERSCHEINT !

Für manche ist es ein Freibrief.....nur manche !

Die Begleiter des Events werden die Hordenleute nicht angreifen, es sei denn, das diese oder ein einzelner die "kleinen" Menschen mit einem Flächenschaden zugrunde richten !

Das wird vielleicht dann desöfteren passieren..( ist halt ein PVP Server )...aber >>>>
In diesem Falle wird der Lauf gestoppt...sorry...der Führende in diesem Falle bleibt natürlich vorne, das ist evt. ein kleiner Vorteil für die, die weit hinten im Feld am laufen sind!

Ich kann es nicht ändern, aber wie schon mal beschrieben wurden Rennen meines Wissens bis jetzt nur auf PVE Servern veranstaltet..wer mehr weiss, der belehre mich eines besseren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon mal abgesehen ist die Belohnung ja auch nicht "nur" irgendwas!
Da müssen sich die Spieler schon mal auf die eine oder andere Überraschung gefasst machen :-)

weitere Infos folgen !

Mfg
Ascona
( Leader Dark Legion )


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Wurde editiert...danke für die Information !



Fragen auf dem Server ?........................dann Post oder direkt (wenn diese Leute on sind)..sind zu richten an ....

Ascona
Karll
Stinkmorchel
Dibary

TS wird nicht vorhanden sein..Schlachtzüge werden erstellt...die Infos zum jeweiligen Führenden oder einen Stopp des Rennens wegen Wipes oder anderen Komplikationen, werden per Chat bzw. Schlachtzugwarnungen bekanntgegeben!


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Es ist dennoch nicht auszuschliessen, das manche Lvl 1 Chars durch verschiedene Umstände getötet werden (Mobs, Horde) !




Hab ich das richtig verstanden, ihr macht ein Lvl 1 Rennen auf einem PvP Server?
LoL, gimps...
So schlecht wurde Giga WoW noch nie kopiert...
Verdammt wäre ich jetzt gern auf eurem Server...
Denke mal da werden nicht viele Leute kommen, weil es klar ist das eh jeder umgenatzt wird.


----------



## Coolrambo (14. Januar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ist schon eine uhrzeit dafür geplant?
> hoffe daß die frage nicht schon kam aber ich wollte jetzt nicht alles komplett durchlesen




hast du irgendwie was aus nem anderen forum zitiert?

der 2 Satz ist das es um 19 uhr geplant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (14. Januar 2009)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> höchstens wenn sie noch ein startgeld verlangen ^^



Klar machen sie das, aber das musst du dir vorher noch farmen! 5g sind Pflicht für jeden und wehe du machst dabei ein level up =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, ihr macht ein Lvl 1 Rennen auf einem PvP Server?
> LoL, gimps...
> So schlecht wurde Giga WoW noch nie kopiert...
> Verdammt wäre ich jetzt gern auf eurem Server...
> Denke mal da werden nicht viele Leute kommen, weil es klar ist das eh jeder umgenatzt wird.




Danke für die Information, das Taerar ein PVP Server ist..lol...wusste ich seit 80 Level nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum kommen immer solche "schlauen" Kommentare von manchen?

Warum versucht man ein solches Event auf die Beine zu stellen ?

Um Fun zu haben und ?

Dann komm doch auf den Server, man ja einen Lvl 1er Char da erstellen um mitzulaufen !

Die Risiken sind ja schon bekannt von den vorhergen Posts !

P.S.:  Davon mal abgesehen mit kopieren von Giga.tv....:-).....die wissen auch schon Bescheid !!!!


----------



## Pakratius (14. Januar 2009)

NEIN
kein Startgeld !


----------



## Woodspirit (14. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, ihr macht ein Lvl 1 Rennen auf einem PvP Server?
> LoL, gimps...
> So schlecht wurde Giga WoW noch nie kopiert...
> Verdammt wäre ich jetzt gern auf eurem Server...
> Denke mal da werden nicht viele Leute kommen, weil es klar ist das eh jeder umgenatzt wird.



Geh sterben, Dummbatz!

BTT:

Ich finde das ne super Idee, wenn ich noch WoW  spielen würde. wär ich glatt dabei. Um das mal zu erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaneo (14. Januar 2009)

Axantis schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal cool. Leider bin ich nicht auf diesem Ser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann erstell dir dort doch einfach einen lvl 1 char OMG! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (14. Januar 2009)

Ma sehen ob ich Zeit finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt spannend, und ich denke ihr packt das schon.


----------



## Pakratius (15. Januar 2009)

Die Laufroute führt durch folgende Gebiete


Nordhain, Wald von Elwynn, Westfall, Dämmerwald, Rotkamm, Sengende Schlucht, durch Schwarzfels, Steinwerkpass ( das Tor wird geöffnet von Lotsen), Loch Modan, Sumpfland,..............Ziel ist der Hafen von Menethil !


bis dann

Ascona

(Leader Dark Legion )


----------



## Pakratius (15. Januar 2009)

Inbezüglich der Tränke,

schon erlaubt, Rüstung.....aber, wenn einer auf einmal losschiesst als wenn der Hintern brennen würde, und alles hinter sich lässt, dann wird er ausgeschlossen von dem Rennen, weil das einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Läufern bedeutet !

Also keine Geschwindigkeitstränke, Rüstung erlaubt, von mir aus auch Intelligenz..Schlauheit kann nie schaden :-),
 Aber Leute, seid doch bitte fair !


----------



## Gnarak (15. Januar 2009)

Dafür werde ich mir auch nen Char basteln, nur um dabei zu sein, Klasse Idee und ich freu mich drauf !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (15. Januar 2009)

So

die Website ist erstellt die Karten der Strecke sind jetzt verfügbar und das Gästebuch auch....ein Forum ist nicht verfügbar ist aber auf www.buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Allerdings ist auf dieser Website ein Gästebuch da, das rege Anwendungen finden sollte !


http://dark-legion.npage.de/


Ist alles noch in Bearbeitung...also kein Flame oder sonstiges..wird immer alles aktualisiert !


Ascona 

(Leader Dark Legion )


----------



## Gerbalin (15. Januar 2009)

darf man mit ner Sexy lvl 1 Gnomin mit Rosa Bommeln Teilnehmen?


----------



## Pakratius (15. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> darf man mit ner Sexy lvl 1 Gnomin mit Rosa Bommeln Teilnehmen?



es ist ein Menschenrennen..kannst aber gerne einen sexy weiblichen Char Mensch machen :-)


----------



## GrayWolf (18. Januar 2009)

Von mir als Hordler auf Taerar hie mal ein Aufruf an alle anderen Hordler auf Taerar!
Lassen wir für dieses Event doch bitte die Waffen stecken und den Lauf friedlich beobachten.

Folgende Idee ist mir in den Sinn gekommen:
Alle Hordler, welche den Lauf friedlich beobachten wollen und dadurch das Event zu einem globalen Erfolg auf dem Server machen wollen, treffen sich am 14.03.2009 um 19:45 Uhr in Westfall am Übergang zum Wald von Elwynn.
Alle Pets und sonstige Diener werden auf passive gesetzt oder besser gleich zu Hause gelassen. Haustiere in jeder Form sind Willkommen.
Wer Feuerwerk oder sonst nicht aggressive Items hat, soll sie nicht nur mitbringen, sondern auch einsetzen. Wer den netten Grill aus den Bonuskarten vom WOW-TCG hat bitte auch mitbringen. Also alles was für einen Party passt.
Natürlich auch kleine einfache Laferfeuer. Jeder bringt selber noch sein eigenes Essen und Trinken mit.

Wir stellen uns links und rechts der Laufstrecke auf und wenn die Läufer kommen geht die Party los.
Nutzt Emotes um den Läufern Mut zu geben. Achtes auf Mobs in der Umgebung, die die Läufer angreifen könnten und killt sie (Die Mobs und nicht die Läufer).

Wenn alle an der Stelle vorbei sind, düsen wir zum nächsten Punkt und der Spass beginnt von vorne.

Hier mal die Partypunkte:
1. Westfall - Übergang (Brücke) zum Wald von Elwynn
2. Dämmerwald - Nordöstlicher Übergang (Brücke) zum Wald von Elwynn
3. Rotkammgebirge - Übergang Brennende Steppe
4. Sengende Schlucht - Ausgang vom Schwarzfels
5. Sumpfland - Kreuzung Richtung Arathihochland / Hafen von Menethil

Sollten sich unter den friedlichen Beobachtern welche aufhalten die die Läufer angreifen, so trennt Euch von denen und legt Euch in einiger Entfernung schlafen. Die Aufpasser der Allis werden sich nur die zur Brust nehmen, die angreifen.
Und durch das Emote "schlafen" grenzt ihr Euch von den Angreifern ab.

Es wäre doch mal ein echt nettes WOW-Event auf einem PVP-Server und zugleich auch der Beweis für die mögliche Durchführung des Events.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn da viele Hordler mitmachen!

Gruß
Graywolf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. Januar 2009)

gute idee @ vorposter


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

und wenn man einen lvl 1 hordi macht und die läufer den kurz und klein hauen werden die läufer erschlagen?^^


----------



## r3maire (18. Januar 2009)

ist ja nochn bissel hin vergisst in den nächsten tagen eh jeder sowas solltest 2-3 tage vorher ankündigen


----------



## Blah (18. Januar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ach und hoffentlich gibts den chopper dann auch wirklich und das ist nicht nur ein versprechen damit viele sich zum affen machen an dem abend



Mensch, ihr Leute seid so Itemgeil.
Ich würde sogar mitmachen wenn es nichts zu gewinnen gibt. Einfach weils ne lustige Idee ist und es spass macht dabei zu sein und sowas erleben zu können.
Wer nur mitrennt weil er den Chopper will, ist einfach krank.

Vergesst nicht, dass es ein Spiel ist und es nur ein paar Pixel zu gewinnen gibt. Grz!


----------



## Pakratius (18. Januar 2009)

@Graywolf


Danke für den grossen Aufruf......ich danke Dir mal..ob das durchzuführen ist hängt von denen ab, die WIRKLICH das Event beobachten wollen !
Das wäre wirklich mal was anderes, Horde und Allies zusammen !

Anbei wieder die HP  www.dark-legion.npage.de für alle, die vorherige Posts übergehen ;-)



 Ascona

(Leader Dark Legion)


----------



## Nekramcruun (18. Januar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Mensch, ihr Leute seid so Itemgeil.
> Ich würde sogar mitmachen wenn es nichts zu gewinnen gibt. Einfach weils ne lustige Idee ist und es spass macht dabei zu sein und sowas erleben zu können.
> Wer nur mitrennt weil er den Chopper will, ist einfach krank.
> 
> Vergesst nicht, dass es ein Spiel ist und es nur ein paar Pixel zu gewinnen gibt. Grz!


 mir gehts ja gar nicht um den chopper ich finde nur wenn sowas versprochen wird sollte man sich auch dran halten


----------



## Nekramcruun (18. Januar 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Von mir als Hordler auf Taerar hie mal ein Aufruf an alle anderen Hordler auf Taerar!
> Lassen wir für dieses Event doch bitte die Waffen stecken und den Lauf friedlich beobachten.
> 
> Folgende Idee ist mir in den Sinn gekommen:
> ...


 das finde ich echt ne nette geste ich hab ja schon immer gesagt horde FTW ich spiel selbst eigentlich auch horde aber auf einem anderen server und für das rennen mach ich mir dann auch einen lvl 1 menschen und wenn ich nicht gewinne feiern wir halt nach dem rennen und haben spass alle zusammen.


----------



## Kamaji (18. Januar 2009)

Wieso kommen hier comments wie.. " Bin nicht aufm Server" .. ja und? sind eh nur lvl 1 chars zugelassen  und solltet ihr gewinnen halt char transen mit dem chopper


----------



## Pakratius (21. Januar 2009)

Ich muss mal den Thread wieder nach vorne holen :-)

Wahrscheinlich ist er wieder zu weit nach hinten gerutscht !

Die Kommentare von Euch waren ja nicht schlecht, teils negativ...teils positiv..also !

Das Datum und die Uhrzeit stehen definitiv fest...14.03.2009  um 19.00 Uhr ist STARTSCHUSS.
Das heisst..bitte mindestens eine halbe Stunde vorher im Nordhaintal auftauchen, damit man  Leute in die Schlachtgruppen aufteilen kann !

Desweiteren sind die Strecke und "Regeln" zu ersehen bei Dark Legion

Dann mal viel Spass mit negativen und positiven Posts....die ich mal erwarte hier :-)

Ascona

(Leader Dark Legion) 
Server Taerar


----------



## Pakratius (22. Januar 2009)

Update

der Chopper für das Event ist übrigens schon gebaut und abrufbereit für das Event !

Die Info geht an alle, die immer noch skeptisch sind!

Das ganze ist kein Beschiss, sondern wird durchgeführt und der Gewinner erhält wirklich das Mount !


----------



## Rorre (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

HAb mir leider nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Meine Frage zum Gewinn wäre. (Sorry falls das schon wer gefragt hat)

Der Gewinner des LEvel 1 Menschen Rennen kriegt also einen Ingi-Chopper. Was macht er dann mit dem Chopper? Selber fahren? Muss man zuerst den Charakter hochleveln.Ok er transt auf einen anderen Server bzw er hat auf diesem Server einen Allianzler. ABER was bringt das den Hordlern? Wie sollen wir dann diesen Chopper auf unseren MainChars kriegen? Ins AH Stellen und rüber kaufen? . NÖP Geht nicht. DAher es ein PVP-Server(korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre) ist kann man net auf einen Anderen PVP-Server einen Allie transen wenn man dort nen Hordler hat. Das heißt jeder Hordler kann mit dem Chopper GARNIX anfangen. Außer er spielt ab jetzt einen Allianzler Menschen (Insert-CLass) Level 5. Toll. Somit fallen einmal alle Hordler beim rennen weg die nur wegen dem Chopper mitmachen wollen.
Dann was bringt es einen Chopper zu gewinnen wenn man den Char sowieso wieder Transen muss und dafür noch richtiges Geld zahlen muss. Das heißt man zahlt möglicherweise! (sofern man gewinnt) richtiges geld für ein Virtuelles Item. Nunja. Falls ich was falsches gesagt hab bitte ich um Erklärung.

ICh find solche Ideen echt super. Ich mach auch gern mal mit. Aber mit dem Chopper ist es leider nur halb so Schön. Der Gewinn hat leider ne Dunkle Seite. Ihr hätte das Rennen ohne Preis machen sollen. Da hätten sicher genau soviele mitgemacht.


----------



## Pakratius (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Allianzer Event

Ergo

Die Allianz kann diesen Chopper benutzen ....wie das mit der Hordenfraktion ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis....dazu muss man wohl die Horde fragen oder ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist !
Da man einen Alliechopper als Hodler fahren kann....gute Frage !
Diese Frage gebe ich mal an diese Leute weiter, die das wissen !


----------



## Ascanius (22. Januar 2009)

@ TE

Hab den thread net durchgelesen... vll wurd mein statemant ja schon eingeworfen, aber:

Die Horde wird das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit auch mitbekommen... könnte ärger geben^^
Gibt sicherlich einige die nen heiden Spaß daran hätten euer rennen mal eben zu raiden^^

PvE oder PvP server??


----------



## resonanz (22. Januar 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Hab den thread net durchgelesen...



Sechs schimmelige Posts über Deinem - ganze sechs! Da wird alles erläutert, erklärt, beantwortet - und selbst der brillante Ansatz des PVP-Servers war schon im Gespräch! Sechs Posts!


----------



## Ascanius (22. Januar 2009)

resonanz schrieb:


> Sechs schimmelige Posts über Deinem - ganze sechs! Da wird alles erläutert, erklärt, beantwortet - und selbst der brillante Ansatz des PVP-Servers war schon im Gespräch! Sechs Posts!




Danke für die Antwort...

aber deine wortwahl, die aggresive schreibweise und deine "!" kannste dir sparen...

... wenns dich aufregt das ich keinen bock zu lesen hab antworte nicht!

So far


----------



## Pakratius (22. Januar 2009)

Hmm

ich sage mal so !

Dieser Preis äähemm..hat mich und Gildenmitgliedern einen Heidennerv und Gold gekostet..

wir wollten einen Preis stiften, der nicht alltäglich ist und so mal Leute zu bewegen mal was andres zu machen als nur zu farmen und zu Questen !

Das ganz soll mal einen Anreiz geben..einen Abend mal für was zu "arbeiten" was in World of Warcraft nicht jeder hat !
Unser Gildeningi "Dibary" hat selber nicht den Chopper, weil sein Skill dazu jetzt benutzt wurde, um als erstes den Chopper für das Event mithilfe von Goldspenden und Mats der Gildenmitglieder hinzubekommen  !

Ich danke in dem Moment mal den Leuten von der Gilde Dark Legion, die dazu beigetragen haben, das der Chopper zustandegekommen ist !
Danke Leute, Ihr seid top !

In der Hoffnug, das der 14.3. 2009 in manchen Köpfen einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlässt !

Ascona
(Leader Dark Legion)


----------



## Pakratius (22. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube die Antworten seitens der Horde sind schon gepostet worden !

Es wird wie es aussieht ein friedliches Event werden !

Wenn manche Hordler das Event sabotieren wollen....das können sie gerne !


WIR SIND AUF EINEM PVP SERVER...also können wir es keinem verbieten :-)

Aber man will ja mal versuchen ob es auch ohne "Krieg" funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.dark-legion.npage.de


----------



## GrayWolf (23. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> HAb mir leider nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Meine Frage zum Gewinn wäre. (Sorry falls das schon wer gefragt hat)
> 
> ...



1. Der Bock ist solange nicht an den Char gebunden, solange man ihn nicht benutzt.
2. Es ist ein Menschenrennen und eigentlich ein Event der Allis.
3. Natürlich kannst dir einen lvl1 Alli-Char auf Taerar erstellen und an dem Rennen teilnhemen. Solange Du wie gesagt auf Taerar keinen Hordler hast.
4. Was Du mit dem Gewinn machst ist und bleibt deine eigene freie Entscheidung.
5. Die Leute von der Alligilde, die dieses Event durchführen, was von der ganzen Organisation schon echt richtig aufwändig ist, sind für das was Du nach dem Lauf mit deinem Gewinn machst nicht zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.
6. Es ist deine eigene freie Entscheidung bei diesem Event dabei zu sein.


----------



## Edarkbringer (27. Januar 2009)

hmm, also ich bin ja immernoch der meinung allianz und horde sollten net friedlich zusammen rumrennen, is iwie falsch^^(ich bin überzeugter pvpler und naja so handel ich nunmal auch)
ich für meinen teil werde vorbeischaun und auch versuchen den einen oder andren alli umzuhaun(wobei der vorderste läufer eher mein ziel wäre als die lvl 1er^^)


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Anetos schrieb:


> Ich komme mit 2 Schlachtzügen 80er Hordler let´s fuck some Allys!!!
> 
> Messer rein Meeser raus Messer rot Ally tot !!!!


1. war irgendwie nicht das thema
2. 'lets fuck some allys' ist eine etwas unbeholfene formulierung
3. warum willst du bitte so ein event stören?

wegen ersten beiden gründen gibts jetzt mal einen report


----------



## Pakratius (28. Januar 2009)

Edarkbringer schrieb:


> hmm, also ich bin ja immernoch der meinung allianz und horde sollten net friedlich zusammen rumrennen, is iwie falsch^^(ich bin überzeugter pvpler und naja so handel ich nunmal auch)
> ich für meinen teil werde vorbeischaun und auch versuchen den einen oder andren alli umzuhaun(wobei der vorderste läufer eher mein ziel wäre als die lvl 1er^^)




Ist ja auch in Ordnung, es hat keiner was dagegen, ist ja wie gesagt ein PVP Server, das macht das ganze ja interessant !


----------



## Edarkbringer (28. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Ist ja auch in Ordnung, es hat keiner was dagegen, ist ja wie gesagt ein PVP Server, das macht das ganze ja interessant !



ich denke dass wird ein ganz lustiges gemetzel neben dem lauf   freu mich auch drauf, sollten eh mal größere schlachten allianz gegen horde organisieren
so 50 gegen 50 in der wüste von desolace wär schon was


----------



## Urgosch (28. Januar 2009)

bin dabei^^
auch wenn ich eh loose weil mein wow bestimmt mega laggen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal^^ dabei sein ist alles xD


----------



## greenoano (4. Februar 2009)

Was passiert eigendlich wenn man durch die Gebietsentdeckungen ein LV up bekommt ? Wird man dann disqualifiziert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (4. Februar 2009)

Wurde schon gesagt


----------



## Pakratius (5. Februar 2009)

Durch Lvl up wird man nicht disqualifiziert, das ist bei den Gebieten ja nicht zu vermeiden durch die Xps, weitere Infos wie gehabt auf Dark Legion


----------



## the_wuif (6. Februar 2009)

das wird sowiso nix, weil wenn ihr es hier ankündigt wird die horde mal mal ganz schnell ein ende machen.

und wenns nur ein schurke ist, der ein paar umhaut die vorne weg sind.


----------



## Pakratius (7. Februar 2009)

Hmmm..ich glaube daß ich das schon geschrieben hatte, das die Hordenfraktion bei dem Event mitmacht, und friedlich mitlaufen möchte, vorneweg die Mobs beseitigen, oder einfach nur am Wegesrand stehen und zuschaut ( die meisten auf jedenfall ) !

Das es immer wieder welche gibt, die es reizt mal einmal eine Runde in die Gruppen reinzubomben, das ist klar !

Das wissen wir auch, und das ist natürlich das Risiko dabei !

Nicht umsonst haben wir einen aussergewöhnlichen Preis für dieses Rennen gemacht !

Apropos Preis :

Es wird vorraussichtlich auch einen Preis für den 2. und 3.  Platz geben, was genau, das wird noch bekanntgegeben, wahrscheinlich epische Ringe !

Man sieht sich

Ascona
(Leader Dark Legion)


----------



## Pakratius (9. Februar 2009)

Viele Fragen per Email und Pn..die meisten zur Wiederbelebung an einem Friedhof dann dazu mal die Antwort -->

Auch eine Wiederbelebung an einem Friedhof ist erlaubt, ABER dieser Char sollte sich BITTE hinter dem Führenden einreihen !
Wenn auf einmal jemand VOR den Leitenden Aufpassern auftaucht, die vor dem Führenden sind..der sollte kurz stehenbleiben und dann weiterlaufen, wenn die Aufpasser und der Führende vorbei ist!
Das mal dazu mit dem Friedhof wiederbeleben, weil es sein kann, das man VOR der ganzen Meute rauskommt, dann ist dann noch die Frage, ob man ÜBERHAUPT vom Friedhof runterkommt, weil Lvl 1 Char und rundherum Lvl 10-50er Mobs, je nach Gebiet !
Dann stellt sich doch die Frage, was besser ist....zu der Leiche zurückfliegen oder Wiederbeleben ;-)


Auf dem Server Taerar sind folgende Ansprechpartner im Moment verfügbar (wenn sie on sind) verfügbar!

Ascona, Dibary, Karll, Stinkmorchel
Anfragen per Post auf dem Server Taerar an diese Chars werden beantwortet !

Im Moment kann man nur gutes Gelingen wünschen !

Weiteres folgt !

Mfg

Ascona
( Leader Dark Legion )


----------



## Glohin (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich denke das werde ich mir mal anschauen,da ich auf Hordeseite einige Chars habe.
Aber wie GrayWolf es schon sagte,ein Event mit Partycharakter friedlich am Straßenrand wäre schon toll.
Von meiner Seite wird es da keinen Stress geben,da ich diese Idee ein Menschenrennen auf einem eigentlich
von der Horde bevorzugtem PvP-Server durchzuführen,absolut genial finde.
Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen,das das klappt.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Pakratius (9. Februar 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich denke das werde ich mir mal anschauen,da ich auf Hordeseite einige Chars habe.
> Aber wie GrayWolf es schon sagte,ein Event mit Partycharakter friedlich am Straßenrand wäre schon toll.
> Von meiner Seite wird es da keinen Stress geben,da ich diese Idee ein Menschenrennen auf einem eigentlich
> ...



Mal zu den Emails zu kommen auch zu Deinem Kommentar @ Glohin >>>

Das Merkwürdige an dem ganzen Event ist ...........jetzt mal aufgepasst ALLIANZLER !

Ich bin mit Leib und Seele ein Jäger seitens der Allianz...ich tue auch die Horde kloppen, aber nur, wenn Sie mich angreifen :-)

Ich habe aber auch schon manchen Hordler geholfen Lowlevels aber auch es haben mir auch schon welche geholfen !
Das ganze geht darum ..Leben und Leben lassen..wenn es kritisch wird funnzt das irgendwie aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bekomme mehr Emails von der HORDENFRAKTION bezüglich des Rennens wie von den Allies, mit Fragen und so weiter !

Schon komisch...grins..egal....lasst es uns durchziehen ..dann wird auch die Allianzlerseite auch mal dabeisein, wenn die Hordenfraktion so etwas vorhat..hoffentlich in friedlicher Mission !


----------



## GrayWolf (4. März 2009)

Ich muss mal den Trade nach oben schieben. Sonst gerät er noch in Vergessenheit.

Ich hoffe es haben sich schon viele Teilnehmer gemeldet. Sei es nun auf der Alliseite wegen dem Bike oder von der Horde um den Lauf friedlich zu unterstützen.

Wäre mal schön von der Veranstaltern zu erfahren wie es derzeit aussieht mit dem Lauf.

Gruß
Graywolf


----------



## zenturionzi (4. März 2009)

Finde das ist ne richtig gute Sache aber bin leider nicht auf dem Server wünsche trozdem viel Spass allen und möge der bessere gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (4. März 2009)

Es ist noch alles aktuell und der Lauf findet statt !

Anmeldung ist nicht nötig, einfach da sein mit einem Level 1 Menschenchar !

Laut Infos von einigen werden ca. 300 Leute mitlaufen !

Die Gewinnerpreise sind nun

1. Platz:  Alliechopper

2. Platz:   Plattenverstärkte Gefechtsschrotflinte

3. PLatz:   Schädelflammenschild


alle Teile sind NICHT Seelengebunden !


----------



## Æxodus (4. März 2009)

Hmm he leute ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Also mal angenommen ich nehm am rennen teil und gewinne den Chopper. So jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass ich nur Hordechars habe und das zum allen Unglück noch auch auf einem anderen Server. Jetzt hab ich mir Überlegt, dass falls ich gewinnen sollte, mich dann von 3 (einer Hexer natürlich) leuten nach Gadgetzan porten lassen würde um dann den Chopper dort für 1 Kupfer ins Ah zustellen. Spät Nachts natürlich damit keiner on oder so gut wie keiner mehr on ist und mir damit den Chopper wegschnappt ^^. Dann den Allychar löschen und einen Hordechar erstellen und mich wiederrum von 2 leuten nach Gadgetzan porten zulassen um den Chopper für 1 Kupfer zu kaufen (jaja ich weiss die 2 Hordler müssten schon sau dämlich sein um das nicht zu checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Klar viel einfacher wäre es wenn man nen Kumpel aus dem RL dort bei der Horde häte jedoch ist es bei mir leider net der Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine eigentlich Frage ist jetzt ob der Chopper nun Verschwindet wenn ich den Allychar lösche der den Chopper ja dort reingestellt hat oder nicht??

Danke 


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Minakos (4. März 2009)

echt ne schöne idee, ich bin aufjedenfall dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (4. März 2009)

war da nich mal was mit : man kann mit nem twink keine eigene auktion kaufen? habs noch nie ausprobiert....

hey genau ...

Probiers halt mit nem grauen Dummy-Item aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (4. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1. war irgendwie nicht das thema
> 2. 'lets fuck some allys' ist eine etwas unbeholfene formulierung
> 3. warum willst du bitte so ein event stören?
> 
> wegen ersten beiden gründen gibts jetzt mal einen report




Das ist das Small Penis Syndrom , einfach nich drum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (4. März 2009)

großartige idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab zwar kein Geld für charaktertransfer über würde aber auch ohne preise mitmachen

Hoffe mal das die Horde diesmal das zeigt was auch schon zum AQ-event so gut geklappt hat : Ehre und Humor (man wär ic hda gerne bei gewesen: Allianz und horde friedlich beisammen *schwelg*)

geil wär auch mal son Schlachtevent zwischen Allinz und Horde...dass sich allianz ganz im Süden vom Brahcland und Horde ganz oben sammelt und dann aufeinander losstürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin für von spielern organisierte Events imemr zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (4. März 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Dumme Flame Kiddies hm?
> 
> Lies dir mal alle Beiträge durch, dann siehst du das der Veranstalter selbst zugibt das das event 20009 startet.


Bist du blöd oder tust du nur so? 
Supi Event ich bin auch dabei^^


----------



## Pakratius (5. März 2009)

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder nach oben, da doch ein reges Interesse vorhanden ist nach den Resonanzen vom Server Taerar sowie auch von anderen Servern !

Wir haben die ganzen Planungen abgeschlossen und werden das beste daraus machen, das es gerecht zugeht !

Wir haben noch vor IRGENDWAS AN DEN ZIELPUNKT zu stellen, das JEDER anklicken kann, damit man auf jedenfall den 1. Platz lokalisieren kann, ob das zu realisieren ist sei im moment noch dahingestellt und ob es sowas gibt kann ja einer, der das weiss mal hier im Thread schreiben !

Es wird auf jedenfall eine Cam mitlaufen die dann die ersten 3 Plätze ausmachen wird !

Wenn es ein Kopf an Kopf finish geben wird, wird es einige Ziet dauern, bis das Ergebniss vorhanden sein wird !

Deshalb nicht ausloggen, und warten bis alles bekanntgegeben wird !

Eine kleine Party nach dem Event kann man ja Ingame noch machen !

Man sieht sich ( hoffentlich zahlreich ) !

Ascona
( Leader Dark Legion )


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich werde mal vorbeischauen, dann mach ich mir nen DK auf dem Server und kann den Chopper benutzen^^


----------



## Eruator (5. März 2009)

sowas würde ich mir mal auf mienem Server wünschen^^
greez


----------



## Minakos (7. März 2009)

Ja, wer wünscht sich so etwas bitteschön nicht?^^
Aber das ist halt doch ein riesiger Aufwand so etwas zu organisieren.
/naja, das thema hier muss man einfach ab und zu push, als nochmal /push


----------



## Pakratius (8. März 2009)

Wir haben eine Lösung gefunden wie wir die ersten 3 Plätze ermitteln können !


Um es zu Ermöglichen, das wirklich der 1. Platz der 2. und 3. Platz ermittelt werden kann, haben wir uns überlegt, das 3 Leute in Menethil In dem Eingang der Burg stehen, die Angehandelt werden müssen.
Der 1. Preis hat  ASCONA dabei, der 2. Preis KARLL und der 3. Preis DIBARY !

Dark Legion


bis nächsten Samstag


Ascona


----------



## tomes1 (8. März 2009)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, muss der Char lebend ankommen? 
Ich meine weil, wenn man tot ist, iss man ja automatisch schneller und der Schlachtzug sieht ja dann den "Geist".
Dumme Frage, aber ich erwarte eine schlaue Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (8. März 2009)

tomes1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, muss der Char lebend ankommen?
> Ich meine weil, wenn man tot ist, iss man ja automatisch schneller und der Schlachtzug sieht ja dann den "Geist".
> Dumme Frage, aber ich erwarte eine schlaue Antwort
> 
> ...




Wenn Du als Geist ankommst, kannst Du ja nicht handeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist also besser, wenn man lebend ankommt !!


----------



## Valkron (8. März 2009)

Hmmm is des ne geile Idee werde versuchen da zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (8. März 2009)

Hmm auf einem PvP Server? Ich seh schon 80er Hordler in den Raid rennen und Bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedea (8. März 2009)

Naja dadurch das es auf nem pvp server is find ichs noch spannender! Also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei obwohl ich nicht auf taerar zocke.
Tja /push ( oO war das ich  ^^ )

mfg Daedea


----------



## lynglyng (8. März 2009)

die strecke is ja üba riesig das dauert ja ewig xD


----------



## tomes1 (8. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Wenn Du als Geist ankommst, kannst Du ja nicht handeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man kann ja auch sagen man iss gerggt und dann rezz pls.


----------



## Pakratius (9. März 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich lese ja schöne Sachen von Euch, wie man als erstes da sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bedenkt, das vor dem ersten Läufer immer ca. 3 Aufpasser laufen, die den vorderen Pulk im Auge behalten :-)

Wenn dann auf einmal jemand auftaucht bei denen, die die Preise haben, und der Pulk ist noch weiter weg, dann kann doch was nicht stimmen, die vorderen Aufpasser laufen mit in die Burg !


----------



## Pacster (9. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich lese ja schöne Sachen von Euch, wie man als erstes da sein kann
> 
> ...




Tja...nett gesagt...aber wäre ich ein Hordler auf dem Server, dann wüsste ich auch schon ganz genau welche 3 Spieler ich killen muss um die ganze Organisation über den Haufen zu werfen. :-P


----------



## youngceaser (9. März 2009)

hab mir mal die strecke angeschaut nicht vergessen den schlüßel zum tor mitnehmen in der sengenden schlucht ! xD Und vlt mal des event bei blizzard melden falls ihr das noch ned getan habt geht ganz einfach im realmforum also bei uns steht da in nem fred wie genau das geht


----------



## Hellfire1337 (9. März 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber foll gemein      !!!
> Wo Pankratius doch so dolle Ideen hat und so viele Ausrufezeichen hat und überhaupt alles  provesi.., ...profosion..., öhmm.....so richtig doll ist      !!!!


 foll-.-


----------



## araos (9. März 2009)

Ich meine auch, warum nicht mal nen paar Gms fragen ob die mitmachen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt genug Gms die schon um einiges merh veranstaltet haben für spieler events
Ich werde auf jeden fall da sein und mit rennen eig nicht des choppers wegen ,aber schlecht isser nun mal nich

Und noch ein tipp für Hordler die auf nem anderen (vll. sogar pvp) realm sind
Gammelt zB von nem kumpel nen acc der noch keine horde chars auf eurem heimat realm hat und erstelllt einen läufer auf Taerar auf dem acc vom freund.
Solltet ihr den lauf gewinnen und den chopper einstecken haben dann transt den char zu eurem heimat server und stellt den chopper dort teuer genug ins Ally AH, das ihr euch von dem gold nen eigenes Motorrad bauen können. (VORSICHT! ihr müsst einberechnen das euch das AH 5% vom gewinn klaut und das neutrale AH von dem restlichen nochma 15%)
Sobald sich nen reicher spieler gefunden hat (wirds auf jedenfall, nur geduld) und ihr das gold ein stecken habt, stellt mir eurem Horde char nen stück brot oder what ever für  die Goldmenge ins AH für die ihr den chopper bekommen habt und kauft dann dieses "Luxus"-Brot mit dem alli char. Et voilà ihr habt genug Gold für eurer eigenes mottorrad.

Hoffe das war verständlich genug   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw Rächtschraibfähler sind gäwold unt dihnen der algmainen Bälustdigunk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wen die fehler nich belustigen: Denkt an Hans!^^


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (9. März 2009)

Ist ne feine Sache, spiele zwar kein Alli direkt und auch nicht auf dem Server - werde aber auf jedenfall auch teilnehmen.
Wird bestimmt ein fetziges Erlebnis, bis Samstag gegen 18:30 dann.

MfG


----------



## Tabulon (9. März 2009)

Und Hordler wirds auch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (9. März 2009)

Ich und meine Gilde werden Ihren Spaß haben....
Oh, hab ich erwähnt das wir Horde sind ? ^^

Ich freu mich auf das Gemetzel...

mfg


----------



## Tabulon (9. März 2009)

roflmao, dein Ava speicher ich


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. März 2009)

Bin auch net auf dem Server, werd mir aber einen erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithil (9. März 2009)

gibts den preis nur auf dem server auf dem das rennen stattfindet?


----------



## Zomgolololadin (10. März 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Hmm he leute ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Also mal angenommen ich nehm am rennen teil und gewinne den Chopper. So jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass ich nur Hordechars habe und das zum allen Unglück noch auch auf einem anderen Server. Jetzt hab ich mir Überlegt, dass falls ich gewinnen sollte, mich dann von 3 (einer Hexer natürlich) leuten nach Gadgetzan porten lassen würde um dann den Chopper dort für 1 Kupfer ins Ah zustellen. Spät Nachts natürlich damit keiner on oder so gut wie keiner mehr on ist und mir damit den Chopper wegschnappt ^^. Dann den Allychar löschen und einen Hordechar erstellen und mich wiederrum von 2 leuten nach Gadgetzan porten zulassen um den Chopper für 1 Kupfer zu kaufen (jaja ich weiss die 2 Hordler müssten schon sau dämlich sein um das nicht zu checken
> 
> ...




Du hast nur Horde chars? Wo ist dann das Problem du gehst mit nem Gildenkollegen in TS der halt nen hordler erstellt ihn dort parkt (neutrales AH)den chopper ausm ah für dich rauskauft auf seine kosten den char transferiert zu euch. musst ihm halt 20 euronen wiedergeben un so und es basiert auf vertrauen.


----------



## noizycat (10. März 2009)

Schade, dass das ausgerechnet an dem WE ist, wo auch Buchmesse ist, sonst würd ich mir den Spaß geben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allen Teilnehmern jedenfalls viel Spaß! *g*


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2009)

cui honorem, honorem

schöne abwechslung
wer als hordler so dämlich ist ein lvl 1 party event zu stören, hat nicht viel zu lachen in seinem leben...

ihr habt einmal die möglichkeit, in einem so starren & festgelegten content euren freien willen zu nutzen und verfallt dennoch in stupides rollendenken. Nur weil dir jemand ein schwert in die hand drückt, heißt es nicht das du es einsetzen musst, um des schwerts wegen. weil du dich in diesem fall zum werkzeug eines gegenstandes machst... also nichts weiter als ein abgefrakter arthas. 


lok-tar ogar


----------



## Tabulon (10. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> cui honorem, honorem
> 
> schöne abwechslung
> wer als hordler so dämlich ist ein lvl 1 party event zu stören, hat nicht viel zu lachen in seinem leben...
> ...



Wer sagt denn, dass das alles lvl 1er sind??


----------



## Da Vid (10. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> cui honorem, honorem
> 
> schöne abwechslung
> wer als hordler so dämlich ist ein lvl 1 party event zu stören, hat nicht viel zu lachen in seinem leben...
> ...




Kennst du das System namens ,,PVP"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (10. März 2009)

Da werd ich mitmachen...Und Versuche die Chopper an mein Main zu verscherbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (10. März 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf , werd wegen Hardware performance nicht mitlaufen aber mit meinem Main und einem eingespielten Team "Wache" halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/w bei Zeit "abylia" für gezielte Hordeabwehr , wobei nicht angreifende Hordler gern zusehen dürfen solange es dabei bleibt. Die die sich einmischen geraten dagegen in die Gefahr , dass uns am Samstag recht lange langweilig wird und wenn man in genügenden Radius um deine Leiche seine Leute postiert viel Spass beim Ruhestein "try" (ausser Palas...) dann wird der Mr. Ich störe das lvl 1 event auch schon ma ne Weile geganked no worry ...

Falls seitens der Dark Legion für den Event Schutz schon was in Planung sein sollte , was sich mit dem meinen überschneidet schreibts rein -> PvP Server ist halt immer risky besonders wenn man ein Event Monatelang ankündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2009)

@Tabulon - die frage kannst du dir selbst, mit lesen, beantworten
@Da Vid - ich spiele nur auf pvp servern - doch hatte ich als hordler nochnie das verlangen meincharlvl-1lvl - leute einfach so zu verkloppen - wenn du das für dein ego brauchst, ist das dein ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (10. März 2009)

Super schrieb:


> @Tabulon - die frage kannst du dir selbst, mit lesen, beantworten
> @Da Vid - ich spiele nur auf pvp servern - doch hatte ich als hordler nochnie das verlangen meincharlvl-1lvl - leute einfach so zu verkloppen - wenn du das für dein ego brauchst, ist das dein ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder so ne fratze die aufgrund ihres Intelligenzquotients in der Schule gemobbt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. März 2009)

Oh, dann hab ich ja bald mal wieder was zu tun mit meinem Krieger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (10. März 2009)

hab zwar leider keinen char auf dem server (und mein main hat ne chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
aber ich denk ich werd da mal mitmachen

dabeisein ist alles und so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollte bei sowas schon immer mal mitmachen, aber gnome wären lustiger gewesen


----------



## wass'n? (10. März 2009)

Ich selbst bin überzeugter Hordler. Und ich habe auch mehrere Chars auf PVP-Servern. Aber so asozial ein Lvl 1 Event zu sabotieren bin ich sicher nicht. PVP ist ja so wie Krieg. Und einen Level 1er zu killen ist wie im echten Krieg (am besten mit 'ner Gruppe) einen Vorschulkindergarten zu stürmen und alles zu killen. Und sich dann noch für jeden "kill" Kerben in die Waffe zu ritzen und sich als Held fühlen. Kann man eigentlich NOCH tiefer sinken? 
Ich glaube nicht dass ein Hordler der auch nur etwas Ehre hat sich dazu hinreißen lässt. Klar wird es asoziale Subjekte geben die sich damit auch noch toll fühlen. Aber was man von solchem Abschaum zu halten hat dürfe nicht schwer sein.
Das hat mit PVP NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS, zu tun.
Ich möchte niemanden beleidigen, aber wem der Schuh passt der ziehe ihn sich an.
FÜR DIE HORDE.


----------



## wass'n? (10. März 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Wieder so ne fratze die aufgrund ihres Intelligenzquotients in der Schule gemobbt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nun nicht grade Hans, aber wenn ich so was dämliches lese: 
Fratze, nicht fratze
Intelligenquotienten, nicht Intelligenzquotients. Aber das kannst du sicher nicht wissen.


----------



## Tabulon (10. März 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Ich bin nun nicht grade Hans, aber wenn ich so was dämliches lese:
> Fratze, nicht fratze
> Intelligenquotienten, nicht Intelligenzquotients. Aber das kannst du sicher nicht wissen.



Darf ich vorstellen?
Hans, das ist "wass'n" (zomfg...)
Wass'n, das ist Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (10. März 2009)

ja ich will! <3


----------



## abe15 (10. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Danke für die Information, das Taerar ein PVP Server ist..lol...wusste ich seit 80 Level nicht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist ein PvP Server du Nerd. Siehe Gildenhp der Veranstalter: http://dark-legion.npage.de/willkommen_39612956.html
Zitat: " In der Gallery dieser Seite finden Sie die genaue Rennstrecke für das Menschenrennen, welches auf *dem Server Taerar (PVP)* am 14.03.09 um 19.00 Uhr stattfindet."


----------



## wass'n? (10. März 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Es ist ein PvP Server du Nerd. Siehe Gildenhp der Veranstalter: http://dark-legion.npage.de/willkommen_39612956.html
> Zitat: " In der Gallery dieser Seite finden Sie die genaue Rennstrecke für das Menschenrennen, welches auf *dem Server Taerar (PVP)* am 14.03.09 um 19.00 Uhr stattfindet."


Jetzt hast DU dich aber als Nerd geoutet!!!
Lesen kannst du anscheinend, nur bei'm verstehen hapert es gewaltig, gelle?


Zu den Veranstaltern: Ich finde es Klsasse dass ihr euch die Arbeit macht und so einen Preis auslobt. Respekt. (Obwohl ihr Allis seid)


----------



## Esda (10. März 2009)

es wär vielleicht ne Idee, einen ernsthaften 80er Raid auf Allieseite zu machen, um die Kleinen zu beschützen. Spätestens wenn das Rennen los geht, wird nämlich in Org/Dalaran der /1 zugespammt mit 'allyraid klatschen!'. Die Horde is auf Taerar schonmal ein wenig übermütig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es wär schade, wenn ihr euch so viel Mühe gegeben habt und nachher alles von so Witzbolden verhindert wird. 
Deswegen würd ich an eurer Stelle auf keinen Fall aufs TS verzichten, weil ihr sonst ja nur innerhalb der Schlachtzüge bzw innerhalb eurer Gilde einigermaßen vernünftig kommunzieren könnt. 
Ich hätt mir das Rennen gern angesehen, macht pls n paar Bilder und ladet sie hoch!


----------



## Anburak-G (10. März 2009)

Die idee ist ja ganz gut, bin aber echt gespannt, wie das Geganke von der Hordenseite aussieht^^

Glaub ich zieh mir da mal vorher nen schurken hoch und schleich da ein wenig rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (10. März 2009)

wir machen das immer gildenintern is immer ganz lustig zum zusammenkommen und einfach spass haben.

ohne weg frei räumen is es viel interessanter weil man dann ein bisschen friedhofskunde mit einbringen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (10. März 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Jetzt hast DU dich aber als Nerd geoutet!!!
> Lesen kannst du anscheinend, nur bei'm verstehen hapert es gewaltig, gelle?
> 
> 
> Zu den Veranstaltern: Ich finde es Klsasse dass ihr euch die Arbeit macht und so einen Preis auslobt. Respekt. (Obwohl ihr Allis seid)



Was zur Hölle soll man an "dem Server Taerar (PVP)" nicht verstehen können oO


----------



## wass'n? (10. März 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle soll man an "dem Server Taerar (PVP)" nicht verstehen können oO


Hast es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Originale:
ZITAT(Pakratius @ 14.01.2009, 13:43) *
Danke für die Information, das Taerar ein PVP Server ist..lol...wusste ich seit 80 Level nicht ! clap.gif

Warum kommen immer solche "schlauen" Kommentare von manchen?


Es ist ein PvP Server du Nerd. Siehe Gildenhp der Veranstalter: http://dark-legion.npage.de/willkommen_39612956.html
Zitat: " In der Gallery dieser Seite finden Sie die genaue Rennstrecke für das Menschenrennen, welches auf dem Server Taerar (PVP) am 14.03.09 um 19.00 Uhr stattfindet." 


Das meinte ich mit "dass du Probleme mit verstehen hast".
Jeder Depp kapiert dass Prekatius 'nen Scherz macht. Na, ja, fast jeder.


----------



## Dabow (10. März 2009)

Need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade dass ich nicht bei Euch aufem Realm bin. Und extra nen Char mit der Chopper auf meinen Realm zu transen ? Ne danke ^.^
Aber allen viel spaß, die am Rennen teilnehmen


----------



## yves1993 (10. März 2009)

Hehe, mal gespannt mit welchem level die chars am Ziel ankommen^^ (entdecken usw) xD


----------



## Greshnak (10. März 2009)

Super Idee!!!
Das heißt ihr rennt mit Level 1 Chars z.B. vom Wald aus übers Rotkammgebirge und dann die Sengende SChlucht und so und die Mobs stehen da noch??


----------



## Pakratius (11. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Super Idee!!!
> Das heißt ihr rennt mit Level 1 Chars z.B. vom Wald aus übers Rotkammgebirge und dann die Sengende SChlucht und so und die Mobs stehen da noch??




Ja sicher stehen die noch, die werden von der Vorhut soweit das möglich ist gekillt kurz, bevor die Läufergruppe diese Stelle erreichen.

Deshalb kann es sein, das evt. ein Mob oder so übersehen wird, oder je nachdem wie lang das Läuferfeld ist, sie mittendrin respawnwn !

Es sind Anfragen da von der Hordenseite ob sie helfen dürfen die Mobs zu killen....natürlich und danke für das Angebot !


----------



## Pacster (11. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Ja sicher stehen die noch, die werden von der Vorhut soweit das möglich ist gekillt kurz, bevor die Läufergruppe diese Stelle erreichen.
> 
> Deshalb kann es sein, das evt. ein Mob oder so übersehen wird, oder je nachdem wie lang das Läuferfeld ist, sie mittendrin respawnwn !
> 
> Es sind Anfragen da von der Hordenseite ob sie helfen dürfen die Mobs zu killen....natürlich und danke für das Angebot !




Ich würde mir vor allem ne horde-gilde holen, die mit den spitzeläufern mitläuft und jeden, der abkürzt, mal kurz 1hittet....sonst wird nämlich an jeder Kurve abgekürzt. Am Ende kann dann keiner mehr entscheiden wer denn jetzt wo abgekürzt hat...daher lieber direkte Konsequenzen. Weiterhin sollte man schauen ob es nicht items für level1er gibt, die die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen...sonst ist nachher das Geschrei groß.


----------



## araos (12. März 2009)

Eine frage, wie genau muss man sihc an den weg halten? bzw wo sind die checkpoints? und darf man zwischen den checkpoints einigermassen frei laufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (12. März 2009)

char erstellt: Bläkrokhorde

wenn mir jetzt noch einer ein "verschwitztes T-Shirt" (graues item) und ne coole brille schenkt kanns losgehen


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (12. März 2009)

so nocheinmal   /push damit das auch nicht zuviele vergessen(übermorgen gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## araos (13. März 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> so nocheinmal   /push damit das auch nicht zuviele vergessen(übermorgen gehts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/Push
 Push to win, take it all, just keep fighting till you .... fail?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minakos (13. März 2009)

/push it!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daymion99 (14. März 2009)

bin ja mal auf die beiträge heute abend gespannt, kann selbst leider nicht am rennen teilnehmen.

eins noch: stellt euch mal vor, morgen abend um 19.15 ist ein serverneustart :-P


----------



## Pakratius (14. März 2009)

Neuester Stand:

Wenn es möglich ist werden Gms uns unterstützen, laut einem Schreiben von einem GM.

Versprechen konnte er aber nichts, mal sehen :-)


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

/pusch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hier kommt ihre majestät: /push II.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (14. März 2009)

/push


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

Und wieder ausgraben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king1608 (14. März 2009)

Will ja keinem den Spass verderben oder so..aber sind solche Rennen nicht von Blizzard Verboten worden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine da mal so etwas gehört zu haben, naja wünsche eucht trodzdem das es klappt.


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

/push III. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (14. März 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Will ja keinem den Spass verderben oder so..aber sind solche Rennen nicht von Blizzard Verboten worden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab mal gegoogelt aber nichts zu gefunden


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Will ja keinem den Spass verderben oder so..aber sind solche Rennen nicht von Blizzard Verboten worden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollten sie? Ich seh da kein problem.


----------



## P-bibi (14. März 2009)

Frage:
Kann man nur gewinnen, wenn man im Ziel Level 1 ist? 
Weil man kommt sicherlich beim Erkunden mindestens 1 Level up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfalcon2 (14. März 2009)

darf man als geist mitlaufen damit man nicht wieder und wieder von hordler etc umgenatzt wird?^^


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Darkfalcon2 schrieb:


> darf man als geist mitlaufen damit man nicht wieder und wieder von hordler etc umgenatzt wird?^^



ja, aber du musst lebend ankommen um den preis zu bekommen
ausserdem musst du hinter dem führenden läufer der dark legion bleiben


----------



## Pakratius (14. März 2009)

Nein..es ist nicht verboten !

Es wird evt. sogar Unterstützung von Gamemastern geben, versprechen konnte dieser mir aber nichts!



Es ist klar, das am Zielpunkt die Spieler ein paar Level gemacht haben...so ca. Level 3 kann das sein...am Startpunkt sollte man Level 1 sein !


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

ich mach mir mal nen gnom und stehe am rand, keine lust da mitzulaufen, was bringt mir ein mount auf nem andern server? 20 euro servertranskosten hab ich keine lust zu zahlen


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

btw, habt ihr eig vor das mitzu schneiden und dann auch mal zu uppen damit man es sich später auch noma ansehen kann?
und ich frag nochmal, wo sind die check points eig und wie frei darf man zwischen den checkpoints laufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> btw, habt ihr eig vor das mitzu schneiden und dann auch mal zu uppen damit man es sich später auch noma ansehen kann?
> und ich frag nochmal, wo sind die check points eig und wie frei darf man zwischen den checkpoints laufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich könnt zur not das ziel in menethil aufnehmen, welche leute zuerst ankommen
hab fraps vollversion und warte da mit einem gnom


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich könnt zur not das ziel in menethil aufnehmen, welche leute zuerst ankommen
> hab fraps vollversion und warte da mit einem gnom



Das mit dem ziel haben die schonmal gar nicht so schlecht gelöst, aber ihc meinte eig einen von den scouts die nen gross teil der läufer schaft im blick haben weil das sicher nice aus sieht wenn da 100-200 leute die maps plattrampeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante edith sagte mir grade das ich auch ne fraps vollversion habe also auch gut ausm pulk mit schneiden kann wobei wie gesagt von vorne besser wär^^


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Das mit dem ziel haben die schonmal gar nicht so schlecht gelöst, aber ihc meinte eig einen von den scouts die nen gross teil der läufer schaft im blick haben weil das sicher nice aus sieht wenn da 100-200 leute die maps plattrampeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kannst vorne filmen, ich hinten... habs auch schon mit dem leader der gilde abgesprochen, dass ich da in menethil die anstürmenden motorradgeilen teilnehmer filme


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du kannst vorne filmen, ich hinten... habs auch schon mit dem leader der gilde abgesprochen, dass ich da in menethil die anstürmenden motorradgeilen teilnehmer filme



Ich will aber auch noch ne chance haben und nich die ganze zeit hinten stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ich will aber auch noch ne chance haben und nich die ganze zeit hinten stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich stehe ja hinten, du kannst ruhig mitlaufen und dabei filmen


----------



## Pakratius (14. März 2009)

Wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn mehrer filmen könnten und das dann bei Youtube und CO reinstellen könnten, von den Begleitern hat leider keiner ein Camprogramm...danke für die Hilfe von vielen, die das hier auch ab und zu wieder hochpushen !


----------



## Flixl (14. März 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich stehe ja hinten, du kannst ruhig mitlaufen und dabei filmen



ok dann is das einzige problem nur die größe von dem vid nachher ^^
egal ich werd auf jedenfall dabei sein und filmen


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> ok dann is das einzige problem nur die größe von dem vid nachher ^^
> egal ich werd auf jedenfall dabei sein und filmen


dann schick ich dir das ende (sollte ja nicht zu groß werden) und sende es dir, du schneidest dann... eigentlich schade, hab 100 euro filmschneideprogramm aber wie soll man ein paar gb video schicken, aber naja


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Ach und btw, habt ihr euch schon gute namen ausgedacht? ich glaube ich gehe mit Anna bolica an den start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ach und btw, habt ihr euch schon gute namen ausgedacht? ich glaube ich gehe mit Anna bolica an den start
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kronæs, Kronas war vergeben... stehe aber eh nur am ende rum


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann schick ich dir das ende (sollte ja nicht zu groß werden) und sende es dir, du schneidest dann... eigentlich schade, hab 100 euro filmschneideprogramm aber wie soll man ein paar gb video schicken, aber naja



langsamer als der blizz patchloader kanns kaum sein, aber sehen wir einfach nach dem rennen


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> langsamer als der blizz patchloader kanns kaum sein, aber sehen wir einfach nach dem rennen


musst ja nicht alles filmen, zB der angriff der lvl 40-50er die den halben raid zerlegen


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> musst ja nicht alles filmen, zB der angriff der lvl 40-50er die den halben raid zerlegen



dann ist ja ersmal alles klar, jetz müsste ich mich nur wieder dran errinnern welche taste meine fraps Aufnahme taste ist XD


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> dann is ja ersma alles klar, jetz müste ihc mich nur wieder dran errinern welche taste meine fraps aufnahme taste is XD


fraps öffnen und einstellen...


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fraps öffnen und einstellen...



Ach stimmt ja... Danke. hab fraps länger nicht benutzt


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

so und noch ein letztes mal ausgraben.


----------



## Animos93 (14. März 2009)

Omg alle am cheaten... 50% läzft das rennen als geist XD


----------



## Minakos (14. März 2009)

die ersten haben durch unfaires wiederbelben gewonnen...
Sehr toll!


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

wie heißt nochmal der gewinner? kron? krox?


----------



## Bluethunde (14. März 2009)

GZ AN KORO,er war der erste

nochma ein fettes gz


----------



## Enric0 (14. März 2009)

leider wirklich relativ schlecht organisiert ... da war die Horde aktiver, direkt im Dämmerwald den ersten Hinterhalt und sehr viele getötet ... am Ende war es leider nur noch von Friedhof zu Friedhof hüpfen!
Aber die Idee ist gut würde mir wünschen das es solche Events öfter gibt!


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

Koro war erster,

ICH war der 2TE!!!! (Alisamix)

Danke, danke *fg*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

lade grade das video der letzten minuten hoch, da sieht man koro noch in die burg rennen und den rest sterben <.<


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

Ich war 5ter oder so (Tunarus).
UNd fand das sehr witzig.
Auch dad mit der Horde. (gerade Das)


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

Turanus, du warst der einzige den ich nicht einladen konnte O.o


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

http://www.fileuploadx.de/388797 so da könnt ihr das video ziehen


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

Das war mein Gastacount


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Ich kann höchstens nen vid vom "Spontan" Start liefern
aber ab der hälfte war ich soweit hinten das ich immer nur mit 2-3 leuten mit gelaufen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (14. März 2009)

SO...das Rennen ist vorbei..

mit dem Friedhof wiederbeleben wurde ja schon gesagt..und als Geist weiterfliegen ist ja auch gesagt worden, nur das man nromalerweise sich bei seiner Leiche wiederbelebt oder am Friedhof...kritiken sind ok..man kann es nicht jedem recht machen !
Wir haben unser bestes getan !
Es sind rund 200 Menschen mitgelaufen !

1. Platz           Koro
2. Platz          Alisamix
3. Platz           Phanty

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Euch !

Ich mächte mich noch bei allen bedanken, die das alles möglich gemacht haben, besonders bei der Hordenfraktion die mitgeholfen hat, das war in erster Linier Kymberly und Semirgul..weis nicht mehr genau wie die geschrieben werden, DANKE AN EUCH 2 besonders !

Natürlich wurde auch gebombt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich warte auf das Video bei youtube, danke  den Kameramännern

Bis dann
Ascona
(Leader Dark Legion)


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> blablabla
> 
> Ich warte auf das Video bei youtube, danke  den Kameramännern
> 
> ...


oben downloadlink der endsituation


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

Ich glaubs nicht...WÄREN DIE NICHT GEWESEN WÄRE ICH ERSTER!!!


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht...WÄREN DIE NICHT GEWESEN WÄRE ICH ERSTER!!!


oder phanty, warst ein stück hinter ihr


----------



## Rethos (14. März 2009)

Geile Idee ^^ ich wäre dafür so was öfter zu machen , dann nehm ich auch ma teil xD hab den Thread erst im nachhinein gesehen.


----------



## P-bibi (14. März 2009)

Ich könnte austicken!
Ich habs klatt verchekt bis ich gerade auf Buffed gegangen bin dafür habe ich dafür extra bei nem Freund abgesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... hatte da zwar eh kb hinzugehen aber egal xD.


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

ich war dann vor ihr, schau mal genau hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und achja: Wann ist das nächste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will diesmal ein Chopper, DIESMAL BIN ICH 1ster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

Am besten fand ich ja die Duelle vor dem Rennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab nicht ein einziges mal verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> ich war dann vor ihr, schau mal genau hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


denkst du die machen jeden monat sowas? son chopper is teuer


----------



## Alisamixi (14. März 2009)

naja..für ne fette gilde? Da würde das theoretisch wöchentlich gehen ;D


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ich kann höchstens nen vid vom "Spontan" Start liefern
> aber ab der hälfte war ich soweit hinten das ich immer nur mit 2-3 leuten mit gelaufen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grade mal das vid an geschaut, ich muss sogar den anfang nohc schneiden weil der 4gb groß is cO
sobald ich was hab poste ihc den link hier rein


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. März 2009)

Wie wärs ma mit einem level 1 Orc Duell-Tunier?

Das wär funny.


----------



## Cryptik-AUT (14. März 2009)

war echt ma ne nette abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

war nur leider ein komischer start, wie ich im gildenchannel gelesen hab
und horde sofort bei erster gelegenheit zugeschlagen


----------



## Berrid (14. März 2009)

Ich fand den anfang des Rennens auch voll fürn Darm, keine Coundown, nichts und bevor mans gemerkt hat , war der erste schon in Goldhain. Super .
Das hätte man echt besser Organisieren können.
Ein Trost bleibt ja nocht, wenigstens hat die Horde mitgespielt und für spannung gesorgt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (14. März 2009)

War kurz vor dem Ziel erster bis mich ein Hordler gekillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7039hanty.PNG]
naja ... schade pech gehabt


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> War kurz vor dem Ziel erster bis mich ein Hordler gekillt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehe video, ja leider
die eigentlichen ersten 3 wurden gekillt (hinter der schamanin sieht man nocht einen nachlaufen, der wär eigentlich dritter geworden, aber lief am ende in tod und verfall rein)


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Nächstesmal muss man es auf nem PVE server machen da können die hordies mit machen und niemand tut doof rumganken.


----------



## Kelthelas (14. März 2009)

Haha hab euch allis umgehaun xD Das war lustig


----------



## Grimey (14. März 2009)

Video wird gerade codiert und ich lads dann später hoch

lg


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Ich habe jetz die ca. 3/4 des rennens die ich aufgenommen habe, zurechtgeschnitten und u-tube grecht aufgeteilt
Ich lass die grade rendern damit ich diese Vorab version schon mal auf u-tube hohc bringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag beschied wenns oben ist, falls ich das heute abend noch schaffe sonst isses morgen garantiert da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

ach mist...ich hatte vergessen daß das heute war.ich wollte unbedingt mitlaufen....naja es wurde ja früh genug angekündigt und ich hab es vergessen.was soll man da machen?dickes GZ an den gewinner und ich hoffe daß es so lustig war wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.hoffentlich findet sowas nochmal statt.und beschreibt mal detailliert wie es war wenn ihr lust habt.würde mich interessieren.


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ach mist...ich hatte vergessen daß das heute war.ich wollte unbedingt mitlaufen....naja es wurde ja früh genug angekündigt und ich hab es vergessen.was soll man da machen?dickes GZ an den gewinner und ich hoffe daß es so lustig war wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.hoffentlich findet sowas nochmal statt.und beschreibt mal detailliert wie es war wenn ihr lust habt.würde mich interessieren.



 Ihc lade grade nen vid von ca 2/3 bis 3/4 des laufes auf utube hoch ich poste das dann hier auch dann kannst du dir nen teil wenigstens ansehen


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> War kurz vor dem Ziel erster bis mich ein Hordler gekillt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja schade daß sowas überhaupt passiert.ich bin eigentlich auch hordler und allis töten bereitet mir viel freude....aber so ein event kaputt zu machen finde ich sehr arm.schade daß sowas passiert ist und schade daß ich nicht dabei war....habs vergessen ich idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryptik-AUT (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ihc lade grade nen vid von ca 2/3 bis 3/4 des laufes auf utube hoch ich poste das dann hier auch dann kannst du dir nen teil wenigstens ansehen



oh nice  grobes need auf youtube vid ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (14. März 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Ihc lade grade nen vid von ca 2/3 bis 3/4 des laufes auf utube hoch ich poste das dann hier auch dann kannst du dir nen teil wenigstens ansehen


 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (14. März 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht...WÄREN DIE NICHT GEWESEN WÄRE ICH ERSTER!!!



Wie hast du es eigentlich überhaupt so weit vor geschafft?
Im Düsterwald hast du mich mit einem irren Tempo überholt, und dann warst du auf gerade Strecke sogar irgendwann außer Sichtweite...


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Wie hast du es eigentlich überhaupt so weit vor geschafft?
> Im Düsterwald hast du mich mit einem irren Tempo überholt, und dann warst du auf gerade Strecke sogar irgendwann außer Sichtweite...


dämmerwald


----------



## araos (14. März 2009)

Da der Uplaod von utube der totale crap ist müsst ihr wohl nohc ein bissl warten, bzw ihr werdet nur stück zu sehen bekommen ich melde mich wenn ein neuer teil ge uppt wurde atm is part 1 noch auf ca 10% glaub ihc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimey (15. März 2009)

Hab nen Vid vom ganzen Lauf gemacht und lade gerade hoch wenns dann fertig ist gibts hier den download:
Achtung 860 mb

Video Download Page

Grüße


----------



## Pakratius (15. März 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Haha hab euch allis umgehaun xD Das war lustig



Ja.......Du bist ein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Hast Glück gehabt das du die Level 1 er gepackt hast gelle ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nimm Dir ein Beispiel an Deinen anderen Hordlerkollegen, die das alles friedlich mitgemacht haben !

Man wollte mal was anderes machen wie nur Questen und PVP machen, es hat ja auch im grossen und ganzen ziemlich gut geklappt :-)


----------



## Pakratius (15. März 2009)

Mal sehen, wir machen auf jedenfall nochmal etwas, aber kein Rennen, irgendwann kommt mal wieder ein Gedankenblitz was man noch draus machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2009)

Witzig Witzig, find ich gut das ihr das durchgezogen hagt, hätt ich net Raidabend gehabt wäre ich ja glatt mitgelaufen, aber so, naja.

Gratz an die Gewinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pakratius (15. März 2009)

All den Kritiken zum trotz, das wäre alles verarsche gewesen am Anfang dieses Threads und das keiner so blöd wäre nen Chopper zu verschenken, wurde eines besseren belehrt, so reich ist die Dark Legion auch nicht :-)

Es hatten alle einen Monat gefarmt und Gold zusammengelegt, damit die Preise zustandenkamen !


----------



## Cryptik-AUT (15. März 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Ja.......Du bist ein Held
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habs ja zum glück teilweise geschafft einfach zuzusehen aber am schluss musst ich einfach nochma DnD reinhaun ich konnts einfach net lassen so assi wie's von mir auch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Cryptik-AUT schrieb:


> ich habs ja zum glück teilweise geschafft einfach zuzusehen aber am schluss musst ich einfach nochma DnD reinhaun ich konnts einfach net lassen so assi wie's von mir auch war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch wieder son ganz großer


----------



## Cryptik-AUT (15. März 2009)

wenn du wüsstest wie verführerisch das is wenn so viele allys auf einem fleck rumflitzen :/


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Cryptik-AUT schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest wie verführerisch das is wenn so viele allys auf einem fleck rumflitzen :/


ist ja scheinbar nicht nur der haufen von allys der verführt, kurz bevor es los ging ritt ein hordler in menethil rein... ich sitze da mit lv 2 auf der brücke (war ja die kamera fürs ende)... eine sekunden später kam der hordler wieder, scheinbar hatte er bemerkt, dass ich da sitze
er mountet ab
fängt an zu casten
'Sengender Schmerz' lese ich in seiner castbar
und 2 sekunden später liegt ein toter gnom auf der brücke


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (15. März 2009)

Cryptic, wegen dir bin ich nur 3. geworden  ^^
wär eig. erster wenn du mich nicht getötet hättest ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> Cryptic, wegen dir bin ich nur 3. geworden  ^^
> wär eig. erster wenn du mich nicht getötet hättest ^^


eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ersten 3 sind wegen dem umgekommen...


----------



## GrayWolf (15. März 2009)

Leider konnte ich ja dem Lauf nicht beiwohnen. Wichtige Dinge im RL. Also warte ich ungeduldig auf ein gutes Video vom Lauf und auf eine baldige Wiederholung des Laufes.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich ja dem Lauf nicht beiwohnen. Wichtige Dinge im RL. Also warte ich ungeduldig auf ein gutes Video vom Lauf und auf eine baldige Wiederholung des Laufes.


lies dir die letzten beiden seiten nochmal gaaaanz genau durch
dort gibt es ein video vom ganzen lauf und eins von der endsituation


----------



## Cryptik-AUT (15. März 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> Cryptic, wegen dir bin ich nur 3. geworden  ^^
> wär eig. erster wenn du mich nicht getötet hättest ^^



tja tut mir leid dass es gerade dich erwischt hat ^^
außerdem wärs doch langweilig wenn während dem ganzen rennen immer die selben vorne bzw hinten wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Cryptik-AUT schrieb:


> tja tut mir leid dass es gerade dich erwischt hat ^^
> außerdem wärs doch langweilig wenn während dem ganzen rennen immer die selben vorne bzw hinten wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die mobs haben die leute schon gut genug bearbeitet


----------



## Kalle1978 (15. März 2009)

Wäre nur Super gewesen wenn die Regeln bezüglich des Wartens auf die DL Führung eingehalten worden wäre. Als die ersten in der sengenden Schlucht umgekommen sind, haben sich viele wiederbelebt und sind vom FH weiter gelaufen. und die DL Leute sind dort dann hingeritten. So stand das nicht in den Regeln und das Feld wurde übelst auseinander gerissen.


----------



## araos (15. März 2009)

Finally, ist der erste teil auf you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKep-fsxc9g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Was fürn level hattet ihr am ende???


----------



## M.A.U.L. (15. März 2009)

Drei


----------



## araos (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was fürn level hattet ihr am ende???



Ich hatte 3 aber einige glaube ich sogar 4 ich war am ende auch hart an der grenze zwischen 3 und 4


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

ah so wenig?ok weil man ja schon am anfang vom video sieht das manche ein lev up haben.


----------



## araos (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ah so wenig?ok weil man ja schon am anfang vom video sieht das manche ein lev up haben.



Das war weil einige schon mal nach Sw sind und dabei fast lvl 2 geworden sind^^


----------



## araos (15. März 2009)

Ich hab die videos jetzt drastisch verkleinert, auf kosten der qualität aber so kann ich wenigstens schon mal alles hoch laden, ich werde spätestens am nächsten we mich dran setzen und probieren die quali zu verbessern ohne dass ich wieder solche unmengen an daten hoch laden muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWpBcOepnbM...&playnext=1


----------



## Grimey (16. März 2009)

Grimey schrieb:


> Hab nen Vid vom ganzen Lauf gemacht und lade gerade hoch wenns dann fertig ist gibts hier den download:
> Achtung 860 mb
> 
> Video Download Page
> ...



Aufgrund einiger Anfragen:

Vor dem bearbeiten waren die Video Dateien insgesammt 46,1GB groß und die Qualität war himmlisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

edit: und das bei half size! habe eine Auflösung von 1920x1200, full size wärs etwas mehr noch^^


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Grimey schrieb:


> Aufgrund einiger Anfragen:
> 
> Vor dem bearbeiten waren die Video Dateien insgesammt 46,1GB groß und die Qualität war himmlisch
> 
> ...


46gb? habe im durchschnitt 10gb frei oO


----------



## Kelthelas (16. März 2009)

Ich wär mal für ein lvl 1 orc turnier wirklich hab meinen lvl 1 schurken mit 1k live noch xD


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Ich wär mal für ein lvl 1 orc turnier wirklich hab meinen lvl 1 schurken mit 1k live noch xD


wie kommst du bitte auf 1 k life? sogar lv 1 pvp twinks kommen nur auf ca 800, wenn sie auf stamina ausgelegt sind auch nur auf 1k


----------

